# Trying not to breed



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi, I have 6 Pearl Danios, 3 male, 3 female, and am concerned about them breeding, seeing as I don't have space for a bunch of fry. They're helping cycle a 30 gallon tank, so will have it to themselves until after Easter. Should I worry about this? Is there a way to keep them from breeding?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f13/pearl-danio-not-breeding-42540.html


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, accidentally put that in the wrong place.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Eitherway they are egg scatterers and you probably will never know if they breed unless you witness and recongnise breeding activity itself.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok good. *chicken dance*


----------

